# [5e][LFDM] Internet One-on-One Please?



## templar1138 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ever noticed how much trying to find a D&D group on Roll20 resembles online dating, only slightly less frustrating?

Due to a number of poor experiences, I would very much like to try being the player in a one-on-one D&D campaign over the web, using Discord for voice chat. Would anyone be willing to DM that?

I live in the US Eastern time zone. Monday through Saturday, the best time to start a session would be between 5pm and 7pm. Sundays are much more flexible.

To find out more about what kind of player I am, please read my Roll20 profile page. It's long because it's thorough.








						Roll20
					

Roll20 brings pen-and-paper gameplay to your 		browser with features that save time and enhance your favorite parts of tabletop games.




					app.roll20.net


----------

